# Hallertau tradition hops



## stehowardtlr (30/12/14)

Where can I buy some hallertau tradition hop pellets from? Only need small amount. Cheers Steve.


----------



## manticle (31/12/14)

Craftbrewer has them. Online or local? If the latter, where are you?


----------



## stehowardtlr (31/12/14)

I'm south east Melbourne. Cheers


----------



## stehowardtlr (31/12/14)

Just been on craftbrewers web site. It says currently not available.


----------



## manticle (31/12/14)

Bugger. Could try hall mitt and maybe a hit of saaz in the flavour depending on recipe. Adjust bittering to suit. I've only used hall mitt and hall hersbrucker so I can't comment from experience on how close a sub it would be.


----------



## MHB (31/12/14)

You can substitute easily enough
For bittering I would Hallertau Magnum or Pearle
For Aroma/Taste use Hallertau Mittlefruh

I doubt there will be much more Tradition coming into the country, it was one of the earlier disease resistant Hallertau variants and is being replaced by newer versions with more desirable growing characteristics. 
Mark


----------



## DU99 (31/12/14)

Hallertau Herbrucker/Hallertau Mittelfruh is all Grain and Grape have


----------



## MHB (31/12/14)

Hallertau Hersbrucker isn't a Hallertau Hop, its Hersbruck grown in the Hallertau region. Although Hersbruck is a very nice hop it wouldn't be an ideal substitute in this case.

German hop names have a system, region, breed, sub-breed (sometimes), so more properly it would be Hallertau Hallertauer Mittlefruh.
The traditional version of Hersbrucker is Hersbruck Hersbrucker, tells you its Hersbrucker grown in its home region. Because hops have been grown in the Hallertau region for so long (its likely that's where they evolved) there are lots of pests/diseases that prey on Hallertauer variety it is now often grown in other regions where there are less pests. Other varieties are now grown in the Hallertau and there is a lot of work going on to develop higher alpha more resistant sub-breeds of Hallertauer, that retain the properties that made Mittlefruh one of the most desirable hops in the world..
Mark


----------

